
Early access to the official Merb book, "Merb in Action" has opened. - pius
http://www.manning.com/ivey/
======
ivey
Disclosure: I'm one of the authors

We actually started Early Access when chap 1 was available. One of the things
we told Manning we really wanted was as much early feedback as possible, so
they're giving it to us. There's a forum on the Manning site to talk about the
book, and some of the feedback we get on early chapters will help us drive
later ones.

------
petercooper
This book is sorely needed; Merb deserves more recognition :)

That said, with only two chapters of thirteen available it seems an odd time
to start sales, but if it's easy for purchasers to get the new chapters as
they come, it'd be a nice gradual read :)

------
pius
I should add that the book is still being written, but signing up for this
allows you to see the chapters as they are finished.

